# Newest CGC on the block!



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

thats AWESOME!!!
Way to go Millie!! and way to go you for training her to be so awesome!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Excellent - don't it make you so proud??!! Congrats to you both.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations to you both - what a very clever puppy she is!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Way to go!! *Congratulations* to you and Millie for a marvelous accomplishment. And so young, my goodness, she really is a standout poodle!! Please tell her I want her autograph, no, actually I want _her!! _You two deserve a major celebration this week end!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Well done! Next step.... CD.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Good job!!!! Both of you.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! Way to go Millie and Mommy!!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody!!!! I gave Millie a raw meaty bone today as her reward for being such a good citizen


----------



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome Millie!! Congrats!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

YAYAYA Congratulations !!! well done ...


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Way to go, Millie!!! Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

A big congrats to you both! Having a dog you can take in public really makes life sooo much easier and more fun!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Fabulous!! Congratulations on your achievement! She's a very smart girl! Can't wait to hear about her future achievements.__
_


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Congrats to both you and Millie! That's awesome. She definitely deserved that bone.


----------

